# 6' 2" 230lb looking for Enduro/All Mountain Rig



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys! I have been religiously mountain biking on my 2013 Giant XTC 29er for about a year now. Two years ago during high school I was 315 or so pounds, and I started lifting weights because I was done being the lazy fat guy. I have always biked to some degree but in the last year I have become really addicted to riding in the mountains for hours upon end. I am biking between 60-100 miles a week on trails while working 30 hours a week and going to community college full time. I live in Asheville North Carolina, which is a pretty great place to ride. 

I'm at around 230 lbs and I'm no longer doing it for weight loss, although that is a great bonus. I've moved into doing more intense trails and I am interested in getting a full suspension bike with a good amount of travel that I can take to regional Downhill/Freeride type trails this summer. I love to jump and sling the bike around, but my hardtail is a little more geared for cross country (I will be keeping my hardtail for that purpose). Im selling my car soon and with the money I would like to get a cheaper car and an awesome new bike. Price is an issue but I can also spend a good amount don't want to spend more than 2k, 3.5k is absolute cap. I am thinking getting something used, like this Specialized Enduro Comp (2013 Enduro Comp) but I am also worried about cracking a frame or getting a **** bike. I have a couple specific questions if you guys could help me answer them, but any and all information is appreciated. 

1. I bought a 29er because of the strength of the frame. I cracked a 26" novara ponderosa before I bought the giant and I wanted something I could feel safe on. Would a 26 or 27.5 freeride bike put up with my weight?

2. Buying a used bike ok? I am planning to have it checked out at my shop to make sure it's not broken even before I buy it.

3. What about these? 
Specialized Enduro Comp 26 http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/4860085868.html2013 Enduro Comp
Tomac Supermatic 120 carbon 26 http://asheville.craigslist.org/bid/4865854044.htmlTomac Supermatic 120 Carbon, SID XX Fork

I am sorry for the long winded post, I am really new to buying bikes like this. I have read about some of this on the forum but would like a little more info. Thank you!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

you're marginally a clyde in weight and height; pick whatever fits your budget and desire, you'll be fine.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

You live in mountain bike country.I am sure you will be able to find someone local that is selling a good all mountain bike that you can see in person. Fyi..frame size has nothing to do with strength.The reason your 26" frame cracked was Because it was a Novaro not because it was a 26er..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

You want strong ^^ get a Kona Process... 153 or 134...

From the sounds of your riding preference the 153 will suit

------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bonesteel (Feb 25, 2006)

PattyWagon, I'm a little late in responding to this post but I'm around 200lbs and ride in your area which is full of roots and rocks. My experience is that the most important aspect to consider is flex. You need a bike with a stiff rear end, stiff and solid wheels and a strong fork that won't twist or dive too much. For this reason I like 26 and 27.5 wheels more than 29... I've always found 29 inch wheels too flexy but I have never ridden any carbon 29 wheels so carbon may negate that, but would also increase the cost a lot. I also sent you a PM since I'm local to Asheville


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm your size and weight - exactly. I actually ride a 29er for that application, and it's one in your price range (Rocky Mountain Instinct) - that in the 950 BC Edition would be a distinct possibility for you. The wheelset flex isn't ideal, but the rollover and proportionality (34.5" Inseam) makes up for it provided the bike is nice and low.

That said, the Specialized Enduro would be a really solid choice, the E29 is worth a look too. 

To be honest, I'd start reading up on 120-140mm FS 29ers as a viable option for what you're after - might seem undergunned intuitively, but big rollover coupled with 5" or more travel means with the right tire selection you have all mountain capability, and still excellent pedaling efficiency (which I care about a lot). If you're not going into the air a lot, a 5" travel 29er is going to be better, and if you're in the air a lot you'll be destroying most anything under the $2000 price point (tried it, given up on that waste of money). This means bikes like the Banshee Prime, Transition Smuggler, Trek Remedy, Tallboy LT, StumpjumperFSR, Rocky Mountain Instinct, Norco Fluid, and Kona Process 111 are totally on the table, the last three I know have a build kit exactly in your price range.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm 6'3" and range from 225-235 depending on level of activity and beer consumption. I haven't demoed many bikes since fall 2012, so the I haven't had a chance to ride some of the newest Konas, the E29, the Carbine 29 or the new WFO. I suspect those bikes are a big improvement in what was available just a couple years ago. I rode everything in the category at Outerbike, and none of them were as stiff as my Banshee Prime. The Kona Satori in particular was an absolute noodle. The demo I liked best was the TBLT. FWIW, I liked the Rocky Mountain Element BC Edition, but I'd be looking to replace the wheelset with something more clyde-worthy. 

If I were shopping for the burliest AM 29er frame I could find now, I'd be looking at Banshee, Lenz, the WFO, the E29, the TBLTc, and maybe the Carbine. Some of those you might be able to find in the used market. And the Canfield would absolutely be on my list, but that build would probably blow your budget. 

Something to keep in mind, though - wheels are important. Every set of 29er wheels I've owned has been custom built. That goes a long way towards durability.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I'm your size and I never could jive with 29'rs for am/enduro type riding. The wheels just flex so much after destroying a bunch of rims on hand built wheels with heavy spokes I'm on a 27.5. I ride hard but don't have a DH bike any more so my 140mm bike is my do it all plus it has similar geo as my old DH bike. Modern bikes are super capable, I'd say find a good deal on a 26" nomad or something similar. All things being equal the 26" is going to be cheaper with stronger wheels and with the advent of 27.5 they're dirt cheap used.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the responses!

I would love to shoot for a 27.5 bike. Im going to go test ride the Kona Operator 153 and 134 in a couple of days, along with a rocky mountain instinct if I can find one. I was on a Devinci Spartan the other and that was a ton of fun to ride.

I really want to go used and under/around 2k. Pedal efficiency is for sure important, but I am really wanting to use this bike for some crazy jumping and fast downhill type shenanigans. I will be keeping my XTC for cross country riding.

Bikes I am keeping an eye on:
$2200 Cannondale Jekyll Carbon 150mm 2014 frame, 2011 components. Cannondale Jekyll Carbon
$1800 Specialized Stumpjumper Evo FSR 2012 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Evo FSR

That specialized seems perfect with everything that I was wanting and is in my price range. I am however still worried about buying an all mountain/enduro type bike like this used.


----------



## bonesteel (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Dave Weagle suspension designs and I have a friend who absolutely slays it on a Devinci Troy so I bet the Spartan was insane! An HD3 will be my next bike! 

I haven't ridden either of two bikes that you're eye'ing but given your intended usage and the geometry I'd lean towards the Specialized mostly due to the slacker head angle and lower bottom bracket, both of which should make you feel more confident on downs and with jumps. Also, I don't know about the reliability of the Specialized dropper post, but if you're planning to jump a lot, then a dropper would be great to have. I also prefer the Revelation to the Talas, but the new Fox 36 or Pike would be a big improvement. Not sure about the wheels on either bike. The premium Rovals are supposed to be great, but not sure about the lower end ones, which I would think are on this bike, but could be wrong since the ad doesn't say. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm a 29er guy. 27.5 with my inseam length didn't jive with me. You are young, strong, and ride a lot in punishing terrain. I know I'm stating the obvious but you are going to break stuff. As previously pointed out stiffness when torquing through rock gardens is key. I would focus on a stiff used aluminum frame, Pike and carbon rims. The problem is that if you crack your used frame you are out of luck. My LBS gave me a great deal on a new Giant trance alloy. With careful parts selection you can come in at the price you want.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm your size and love my Troy. The Spartin would be worth your time to check out for the burlier side of things. As mentioned, the Weagle design is a great platform and very Clyde friendly.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Thought I would post an update:

Yesterday I cracked my frame on my giant xc bike. Looks like I am going to be able to get a replacement under warranty but its going to put me out of riding for a few weeks. Sad to not have the bike for that amount of time, but I think when I do get the new frame I will be selling the bike and immediately purchasing my enduro rig. This incident has convinced me to not purchase a used bike so I have a warranty, so I will be riding around different models at different bike shops to see what I like the most. Currently I am leaning towards the Kona 153 or 134, which were a ton of fun to ride during my test. I am thinking that 140mm of travel might be the best for me, but I am going to explore my options. Going by the devinci dealer in the next couple of days to test out some of those.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

*6' 2" 230lb looking for Enduro/All Mountain Rig*

Check out Turner. They're blowing out 5spots. You won't find a tougher better riding frame anywhere.
http://www.turnerbikes.com/bike/closeouts/turner/turner-5-spot-ano-blue-2012


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

A lot of good bikes around... finding something on sale is the key.

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## bullymadison (Mar 2, 2006)

Im 5'10" same weight and I have a great Turner Highline that I am going to put up for sale. PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a bit heavier than you, and have really put my Enduro through its paces. Great bike for lots of riding variety. I ride it at bike parks, lift-accessed DH runs, and moderately long XC rides from time to time.

Lots of good bikes in the all mountain category. As a heavier rider (as compared to the 'average' rider) I like this style bike because it has stronger parts at key places. I love having 20 mm thru axles with solid hubs, 36 mm forks, 8" brake rotors, stuff like that under me. 

At your weight, I'd agree with others that most anything in the AM category should work, it is just a matter of finding a reasonable deal.

Good luck!


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Really interested in a Turner but I cant find anything on sale. Currently just going around the local shops and trying to find a deal. Im going insane without a bike, but I am down to 215 lbs now so I am not too concerned with finding a bike specifically for clydes. Giant has been really cool throughout this warranty claim so I am thinking I will stick with them and get a trance unless something is on a killer sale.


----------



## bonesteel (Feb 25, 2006)

My 2011 XL 5 Spot is still available if you're interested in a great priced used Turner ;-) You can even demo it on your favorite local trail this weekend ...if the rain ever stops ...all this rain is killing me!


----------



## BC-Rob (Dec 27, 2010)

If you like to jump, go 150 at least on your forks (I have adjustable 150-170 which is awesome).

Definitely get a new bike that comes with a lifetime warranty. I'm similar size and have broken my seatstays twice on by Norco Range 650B (a3) in under two years of ownership. Great bike otherwise and they've fixed it both times under warranty.

The Kona looks pretty sweet. If I was shopping right now on a budget I would look at the Kona, the Giant Trance and the Norco that I'm riding.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Would be interested in the turner but I do not want an XL bike (Large just fits me better and feels much more agile) in addition to my recent frame failure motivating me to get a new bike with a warranty. 

A friend of mine and his family just announced that they are building of the first year round downhill bike park in the US around 20 mins away from me! I am super excited to hit that some this summer so I am gonna make sure I have a bike that will be able to handle those trails. I plan to to test out a Santa Cruz Heckler R tomorrow, as I have heard good things and would be perfect for me in terms of price and performance.


----------



## bonesteel (Feb 25, 2006)

No worries, I was just giving you a hard time as well as trying to push my bike. But if you can't demo it then be sure to look at the actual dimensions of the frame as one manufacturer's XL is the same as another's L. I think Specialized still has a lifetime warranty on their frames, I don't think it officially includes the rear swing arm but I've heard that they are typically good about providing warranty coverage on it. 

Are you allowed to spill the beans on the location of the downhill park? I would love something closer than Boone/Banner Elk. Is there any kind of Internet posting on it?


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm 6'1" 230 and have had my Kona Process 153 for about a year and love it.
When I move to Colorado I will be looking at the Operator but until then my Process works great for AZ and some CO trails. I have a Salsa Spearfish for XC.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

bonesteel said:


> Are you allowed to spill the beans on the location of the downhill park? I would love something closer than Boone/Banner Elk. Is there any kind of Internet posting on it?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=963528


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

owtdorz said:


> I'm 6'1" 230 and have had my Kona Process 153 for about a year and love it.
> When I move to Colorado I will be looking at the Operator but until then my Process works great for AZ and some CO trails. I have a Salsa Spearfish for XC.


mmm... Salsa Spearfish (sounds like a meal) does it really ride as well as Vernon & co. say?

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah that link is correct, Bailey. I am very excited to say the least!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

There is also a Transition dealer up your way.

https://www.facebook.com/thehubpisgah


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Currently looking most seriously at the Kona 153 or the Santa Cruz Heckler R. The Heckler is $3k while the Kona is normal price at $3499. I would be going with the Heckler but the Kona has the Dropper post and the Bigger brakes. I also know the Heckler has the single pivot design vs the Konas more modern frame design. Is the $500 really worth it?


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a demo bike. Saved almost $1000. Since I was the first owner it still had the 1 tear and lifetime warranty.


----------



## BC-Rob (Dec 27, 2010)

Kona vs Santa Cruz aside, after riding with a dropper post for 2 years now I would never ride without one (at least not on our local, technical terrain). 

With that in mind, if you consider it part of the overall purchase price the SC will end up coming in around $3400 after adding the dropper.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah Im pretty sold on the Kona. Dropper, brakes, more travel, warranty, and the frame design seem to be worth the cost. 

Really wish I could find a demo 153 Marked down 1k! Thats a killer deal. Nothing was on a particularly good sale in my area either at the shops I visited.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Short of Kona releasing a Precept 29 111DL, the Process is still the best bang for buck bike out there - with the Norco Range 7.2 just behind in terms of sheer value.
The fact that these two bikes are so similar is probably no major coincidence, just two companies with similar mindsets going for nearly the same goal - and both results are awesome.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

The Kona will definitely give you a better pedaling platform over any single pivot. My buddy saved $2700 on a $5400 bike , when he bought a marin demo from the factory reps.


----------



## Darthlindz (Apr 25, 2015)

I ride a Sc nomad and am happy on it, the biggest seller is that it doesn't have a press fit bottom bracket. I had a specialized carbon camber with pressfit and had nothing but problems with it.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Super jealous of the Nomad. I just don't have that kind of money to throw down on a bike while in school.

Any tips for finding a demo bike other than just checking around local shops?


----------



## Darthlindz (Apr 25, 2015)

Another good clyde bike is the 2011 to 2012 specialized enduro evo. they came with coil spring rear shock and is 165mm travel. You should be able to find one of those for a good price.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

You can get a Turner Burner for ~$3300


----------



## johnski (May 19, 2011)

If I was in the market for a Western NC do-it-all bike, I'd give YT serious consideration. Seems to be the best bang for your buck. Looks like this one is right in your price range, spec'd very nicely, and fits the style of riding you're looking to do:
YT USA


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

ThePattyWagon said:


> Super jealous of the Nomad. I just don't have that kind of money to throw down on a bike while in school.
> 
> Any tips for finding a demo bike other than just checking around local shops?


I just happened on to mine while out bike shopping. Some places will advertise them on their websites, smaller shops probably won't. Just takes some good luck!


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

The YT looks like a steal! Definitely gonna check more in to that. Doesn't look like they have a way to ride the bikes before purchase, which is concerning, but it looks like they have such competitive pricing because they sell direct.


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

Would really like to find some reviews on YT. Its hard to blindly purchase a bike Ive never seen or ridden before, but that price point is unbeatable.


----------



## johnski (May 19, 2011)

ThePattyWagon said:


> Would really like to find some reviews on YT. Its hard to blindly purchase a bike Ive never seen or ridden before, but that price point is unbeatable.


These might not be for that exact model in the link I shared, but here's some reviews of the capra. At that price/spec, I'd be comfortable pulling the trigger based on what I've read.
2015 YT Capra Comp 1 Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB

Ride More MTB ? YT Industries Capra Pro, Review

YT Industries Capra Pro review - MBR

I'd do some reading in this thread, too:
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/yt-industries-capra-info-thread-pic-inside-900724.html


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Pre 2015 the Capra had chainstay breaking issues... As a Clyde I'm hesitant about going carbon (the bigger they are, the harder they fall)

But the Capra Comp 1 looks like an awesome ride :drool:

Edit: just learnt Capra AL exits! awesome price for the spec ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## ThePattyWagon (Feb 11, 2015)

*Final update!*

Although this thread is old, I wanted to post an update:

Earlier this year, the frame on my XTC bit the dust. I got the frame replaced with the carbon model, and now my giant is a great cross country hardtail that I will not be selling.

I was waiting to find a good deal on a bike and putting some money in the bank from every paycheck since this spring. Earlier this week I ended up picking up a Devinci Spartain from the local shop Billy Goat Bikes that was running a 20% off sale. The bike is absolutely killer and I am super stoked to have it! Ive already gotten several complements out on the trail and I just couldn't be happier.

I also guess this thread shouldn't be in the clyde forum anymore as I am now under 200lbs thanks to my passion of cycling. I appreciate everyones input and happy trails!


----------

